# Good day fishin



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Got the days projects done so the boys an I wen't fishin. Didn't get the canoe out, just did some bank fishin. Oldest caught a small northern an a small mouth bass.

We changed locations an lit inta bunch a bullheads! I have no reall idear how many we caught. Had ta be over 50! They was all small ones so just tossed em back. Big enough if a feller was needin meat we coulda cleaned em an had a couple meals. Not worth the trouble right now. All in all they was a blast ta catch!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

According to my Hubby any day you get to fish is a good day! Happy ya'll had a good time.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Sounds like a great day!
Going up to Raystown lake in PA next weekend to do all the fishin I can for 3 days straight.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Immolatus said:


> Sounds like a great day!
> Going up to Raystown lake in PA next weekend to do all the fishin I can for 3 days straight.


Ya know... Raystown Lake is only an hour and a half from us and we've never been there. 

Glad to hear you had a good day coot.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

mdprepper said:


> According to my Hubby any day you get to fish is a good day! Happy ya'll had a good time.


*a bad day fishing is better 
than a good day at work* :lolsmash:


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm sure bonding with your boys was even better than fishin, probably had some good conversation.:2thumb:


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I went fishing sunday too! didn't catch much worth keeping but had a blast with the littles.. my 3 year old grand daughter pooped out early on but there is a huge play area with swing and slide and all that so she played with my Brother who doesn't' care for fishing and my niece (brothers only child) loved fishing with the ol' aunty Em.. didn't even stop when she fell off the dock into the lake!!
the campground has a small dock only about 6 feet out into the canal (it runs between two lakes) and lucky for us it is only about a foot down to the water and the back of the dock(it is a big T shape with rails on the deep side) and the water was only about 8 or so inches deep at the back.. the top of the T is over the drop off so the front part of the dock is about 6 or so feet deep. 
She was just so tickled that she caught her first fish of the season!! a little 5 inch Crappie that she just backed right on off! Was a bit shocked by the water and the drop and the icky "weeds" but was fine and totally tickled that her fish didn't fall off! and told every boat and pontoon that asked how she was doing fishing that she fell off! ahh to be 10 again.
And on the matter of small bullheads.. when I was younger the little boys down the road used to catch them about 20 or so at a time, and they would clean and brine them and smoke them.. So yummy and they were only about 5 to 6 inches each..
The lake we camp at has pike and bass and crappies, bluegills and sunfish and tons of bullheads and of course yellow perch. so far we haven't been there for more than a few hours at a time so haven't been keeping them but plan to spend a week or so up there and finally got the canoe up there and will have a big ol fish fry.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Smokin them bullheads be the best way we've found ta eat em.

Emerald, like the sounds a yer fishin hole! Yeah, them youngins seem ta float perty good!


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

I was fishing for the first time in years told. I only caught some water logged vegetation and the lake bottom a couple times. 

Something was nibbling on my new grasshopper lure and followed it too where I could see it. And I rescued it from the embarrassment of catching a little four inch bass (I think). 

We brought a one time disposable grill to make lunch on and it just failed dismally. We had to leave after a couple hours to keep the food from turning. I think I'm gonna hit the river tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

bahramthered said:


> I was fishing for the first time in years told. I only caught some water logged vegetation and the lake bottom a couple times.
> 
> Something was nibbling on my new grasshopper lure and followed it too where I could see it. And I rescued it from the embarrassment of catching a little four inch bass (I think).
> 
> We brought a one time disposable grill to make lunch on and it just failed dismally. We had to leave after a couple hours to keep the food from turning. I think I'm gonna hit the river tomorrow and see what happens.


next time.. dig some worms.. best fishing bait other than grubs or minnows. buy a few of those dollar store nets and set the littles to catching minnows..


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I smoked some fish the other day and I have to say that they weren't the greatest. I bought a box of brine from walmart and then added to it. Does anyone on here have a good smoking recipe I could use? When you smoke fish ( we have little chief) do you just cut your fish into steaks or do you fillet them? I'm asking any one who has an opinion on this.....thanks


----------



## TheRiver (Mar 31, 2012)

neldarez said:


> I smoked some fish the other day and I have to say that they weren't the greatest. I bought a box of brine from walmart and then added to it. Does anyone on here have a good smoking recipe I could use? When you smoke fish ( we have little chief) do you just cut your fish into steaks or do you fillet them? I'm asking any one who has an opinion on this.....thanks


Smoked fish are best when cleaned and skined( just scaling makes more of that fishy tast) IMO it is a survival practice only. I fish every day and some times keep some to eat. I have cooked them every which way, and smoking is my least favorite. IMO fish are to be eaten fresh if possible. Preserve every thing else and save the fishing for a treat. ( I'm way to opinionated lol)


----------

